# golden on craigslist - detroit, mi



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Did you contact them with the rescue in that area?


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

That phone # is out of Toledo. Perhaps one of the Ohio groups can help. I would text them but my phone is broken & I don't have text. I also forwarded this on to my daughter who lives in Michigan. She's been looking for a dog.


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

This posting has been deleted by its author.


----------

